# Lost Collie in Moray - Scotland



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi I am posting on a friend's behalf. Please see link below.

Missing Pet Poster

Thanks

Maria


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Really hope your friend's dog is found. xx


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Really hope your friend's dog is found. xx


Thank you

It's been a week so it is not looking very good. We will be going to the woods at the weekend to look for Dougal.. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

smskar said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's been a week so it is not looking very good. We will be going to the woods at the weekend to look for Dougal.. Fingers crossed.


Noone should give up hope as to when a dog is missing, just keep the searching and work. xx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a good deed. Praying (cross fingered.)


----------

